# My new Toy



## baldeagle7007 (Aug 1, 2009)

Pitts & Spitts U2448 from craiglist.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 1, 2009)

Very nice Congrats


----------



## werdwolf (Aug 1, 2009)

Awesome looking! congradts on they new toy!


----------



## bassman (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice toy, Jim!  Don't forget the Qview when you get it fired up.


----------



## rickw (Aug 1, 2009)

Very nice, congrats.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Aug 1, 2009)

That is a well built looking smoker. !!


----------



## kookie (Aug 2, 2009)

damn nice rig...................


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 2, 2009)

Congrats!  Very fine lookin rig ya got there.  Can't wait to see some product.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 3, 2009)

Now that is a class rig, you say you got it off Craig's List?  Had it ever been used? It sure doesn't look like it.


----------



## jdt (Aug 3, 2009)

thats a great looking pit, nice size


----------



## dexter (Aug 3, 2009)

Congrats on the smoker!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baldeagle7007 (Aug 3, 2009)

The guy I got it from was a class guy. he had blasted it and repainted. then bought a new wood grate and all new handles. 
I've got a brisket and 3 racks of baby backs ready to go this coming friday when I finish my set of days and go off on 7 days off.


----------

